# it's fuckin 2am and i can't sleep



## DFA

i'm in the midst of a bad break up. it's 
been a month and a half since it happened, and i can't masturbate or even look at someone else with any kind of feelings. i feel like my sex drive has withered away and died miserably, and five years of my life have been flushed down the toilet. i find myself having these corny, escapist fantasies where some ridiculously hot older punk guy on a motorcyle rides up and takes me away to europe or brazil or some other way-the-fuck-away-from-the-US country where i never fuckin come back to this shithole and have to live in a city where everything reminds me of this person. i almost wish he would just die or move away so i could get on with my life. harsh words i know, but i'm sure most of you feel me. five years is a long fuckin time to spend with someone, only to have them betray you in the end. i don't think i'll be able to trust anyone with my feelings for a long time. my dad always used to say, "kid, there are two awful things to go through in life, dopesickness and heartbreak. at least one of those is avoidable. don't do dope."
Sorry for this awful rant guys, but it's been a ling, sleepless night...


----------



## landpirate

I haven't got a cure for being lovesick I am afraid, but a month and half is still pretty fresh in respect of a five year relationship. All I can say is, shit does just get better gradually and you kind of just one day feel ok with those feelings. Its like a grieving process and that shit has many different stages to it. 

And you never know a hot older punk guy on a motorcycle might turn up and take you away...stranger things have happened. Hope you get some sleep soon.


----------



## Corinne

im sorry you had a bad break up. i can totally relate. there are three ways you can get over this person. 1 get a rebound, 2 listen to breakup songs over and over or 3 just let time pass. i know 5 years is a long time but 5 years from now, you could be happily married, who knows! this fool is not worth all the pain and tears, and hes definitely not worth losing sleep over. its good that you hate him though, cuz i always find that hating my ex helps me get over them alot better than missing them. good luck and keep your chin up!


----------



## DFA

"get a rebound"

i think you missed the part where i said i can't masturbate.

i've never liked this advice. 
i can't move on as eadily as other people do, and start fucking total strangers.


----------



## Corinne

you dont have to fuck a total stranger. just get to know someone who will take your mind off of your ex. be open to meeting new people


----------



## DesertRat

I can somewhat relate, having gone through long relationships only to have them run full speed into a brick wall (or three).

Unless you personally need them, no drugs or alcohol really do anything for the situation.

Only thing I found to help is mentally "going numb" for a while. Disconnect your Give A Fuck gauge for a time.

Just cruise through life, do what needs to be done FOR YOU, until you feel that you are ready get back in the game.

You don't have to move on, unless you want to, but moving forward is imperative.

Remember: Nature abhors a vacuum. 

Good luck, be well, and stay safe.


----------



## Matt Derrick

i usually advocate getting some distance between you and your ex, and maybe even distance between you and anything that reminds you of them. if i find myself in your situation i generally try to make sure i won't see them again for a very long time. otherwise, you're just going to be torturing yourself.


----------



## DFA

Matt Derrick said:


> i usually advocate getting some distance between you and your ex, and maybe even distance between you and anything that reminds you of them. if i find myself in your situation i generally try to make sure i won't see them again for a very long time. otherwise, you're just going to be torturing yourself.



I wish it was that easy.
Me and this person got mutual friends.
I have to risk seeing them everytime I go somewhere.
One thing I've learned from this, is I'm never dating someone with mutual friends EVER again.


----------



## Tude

I agree with Matt. Ex-husband who I went out with and eventually married for hmmm nearly 20 years - really fucked around with my brain - and it was hard. Hell, he had fun - d-bag, but he had fun in jail from something he did and I smiled. Took me a while - and yeah - it was really some great fun to walk into a bar and run into all our friends. Ugh. Nothing like walking into a bar and his motorcycle club bro's are walking out and they say hi with a funky ass smile and then when I walk in I see why - Boobette is sitting on his lap having fun with him. Yeah for mutual friends!! As those were all the friends we hung with for years. Ugh. Took some time, walked the legs off my little dog as I walked and talked to myself (LOL there is that mad woman talking to herself again), and then I discovered the word NO. And moved on and felt good about myself. Distance is great though - and not running into the mutual friends - making more friends. Really hung out with my great girlfriends (MY GIRLFRIENDS) more. Feel better! It will be OK.


----------



## Cree

Boobette=classic


----------



## nomansland

DFA said:


> i'm in the midst of a bad break up. it's
> been a month and a half since it happened, and i can't masturbate or even look at someone else with any kind of feelings. i feel like my sex drive has withered away and died miserably, and five years of my life have been flushed down the toilet. i find myself having these corny, escapist fantasies where some ridiculously hot older punk guy on a motorcyle rides up and takes me away to europe or brazil or some other way-the-fuck-away-from-the-US country where i never fuckin come back to this shithole and have to live in a city where everything reminds me of this person. i almost wish he would just die or move away so i could get on with my life. harsh words i know, but i'm sure most of you feel me. five years is a long fuckin time to spend with someone, only to have them betray you in the end. i don't think i'll be able to trust anyone with my feelings for a long time. my dad always used to say, "kid, there are two awful things to go through in life, dopesickness and heartbreak. at least one of those is avoidable. don't do dope."
> Sorry for this awful rant guys, but it's been a ling, sleepless night...


Ihavent slept in 4 days straight. Anxiety, depression, ocd , bipolar, and much more. I juat wanna off myself at this point. Noone can help me and I feel like my bodies jus giving up. I fucking hate this. Another totally sleepless night spent over nothing. I want this just to end but it wont and it never fucking does.


----------



## DFA

you going through the same thing as me?
Or do you have something going on more serious and more complicated that i don't need to know or understand?
I did a lot of methamphetamines as a teenager, so now i got really bad depression
from scarred serotonin receptors, on top of
abandonement issues and not handling breaks up well.


----------



## DFA

i feel you though, about offing yourself.
I think about it everday, just fucking endingit all, and fixing all my problems.
It's tempting but i've never had the strength to keep running with it.


----------



## MEOW

Sorry you're having a rough time.
I dated a girl for three years and was picking out an engagement ring the same week I found out she was fucking around the whole time.

I packed my shit and moved over 4 states and taught myself to hate her which really helped.

Hating person = way better than missing person 

Also don't do the rebound! I feel like that's a common mistake people make after break ups, pick up a new hobby and get involved with something that preoccupies your mind instead


----------



## ronnie.fredericks.5

Hi all


----------



## ronnie.fredericks.5

Hun everyone is right but you do what you gotta do sound advise here and there, I've recently been through the same , I was devastated,crushed, the world dropped from beneath my feet, it felt like that person took my soul, think about other things get out and socialise I couldn't believe it when my one and only best girlfriend took me out to a party I was miserable met loads of new friends and that helped a lot. Life for me is getting happier each day I remember my ex and the pain isn't so bad now, you'll have down days I do still, just role with them it will get better eventually take time to know your self again, people will love you for it (I mean friends as well as a new found love for example) be strong, I'll tell you what my friend told me: your a gift to the world don't let this knock you off of it. Be well take care; someone is out there who is supposed to be for you and when you find them, when the time is right , they will worship you because they will see your soul and think it's beautiful take care of yourself it'll be ok.


----------



## Alf inflikt

DFA said:


> i'm in the midst of a bad break up. it's
> been a month and a half since it happened, and i can't masturbate or even look at someone else with any kind of feelings. i feel like my sex drive has withered away and died miserably, and five years of my life have been flushed down the toilet. i find myself having these corny, escapist fantasies where some ridiculously hot older punk guy on a motorcyle rides up and takes me away to europe or brazil or some other way-the-fuck-away-from-the-US country where i never fuckin come back to this shithole and have to live in a city where everything reminds me of this person. i almost wish he would just die or move away so i could get on with my life. harsh words i know, but i'm sure most of you feel me. five years is a long fuckin time to spend with someone, only to have them betray you in the end. i don't think i'll be able to trust anyone with my feelings for a long time. my dad always used to say, "kid, there are two awful things to go through in life, dopesickness and heartbreak. at least one of those is avoidable. don't do dope."
> Sorry for this awful rant guys, but it's been a ling, sleepless night...


Hey kinda of subject but dirty face alcoholics?? Did you know beaker and Katy?? Anyways on subject I lost a eight year engagement don't think I ever bounced back she's forever gonna be the one I let go, sex at your point is futile, just live make yourself happy how only you can take it slow don't go co dependant on some one just cuz and don't black out your emotions with chemicals, just be you and encompass everything you love around you .ppl suck and if this person hurt you then your better off, you know this take IT as a chance at a new way some ppl never get a chance at a fresh start, imagine staying in that abusive relationship or hurtful one any ways so think about it maybe you are better off


----------



## Odin

DFA said:


> "kid, there are two awful things to go through in life, dopesickness and heartbreak. at least one of those is avoidable. don't do dope."





Corinne said:


> 3 just let time pass.





DFA said:


> "get a rebound"
> 
> i think you missed the part where i said i can't masturbate.
> 
> i've never liked this advice.
> i can't move on as eadily as other people do, and start fucking total strangers.





Matt Derrick said:


> i usually advocate getting some distance between you and your ex, and maybe even distance between you and anything that reminds you of them. if i find myself in your situation i generally try to make sure i won't see them again for a very long time. otherwise, you're just going to be torturing yourself.



Time doesn't always heal all wounds. 
I'd take a piece outa everyones posts here but... I really cant add anything that makes it better.
@DFA sometimes you just bear the scar for life... partial solace... life... or time must move on and on and on... ::cigar::


----------

